# 21" in the rear.. for now



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

*lower than 20" in the rear.. for now*

just got back from vaca in daytona beach last night, today i finally found time to get my rear done and as you can see i have to roll the quarters before i can go any lower, but the axle beam still has about 1.25" of travel before it hits body. will be layin side skirt by weekend. rollin on 17x9 with 215/40. i work at a bodyshop/machine shop i may cut the arch out and move it up so i dont have to tuck. i dont know if i wanna do that or just roll em.

day 1 21"









day 2 20.5" after some pullin on the quarters... still more to go. i only worked on it for an hour


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

thats low....hope your front matches


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

right now its dead even but mason techs are on the way and some minor work up there as well will get me side skirt all around


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

if you work at a body shop you should know that you would be putting the side skirt on the ground, not the "rocker".


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

LMAO, burn.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

lol... sorry i will edit the post just for u


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

vortex never fails to have more grammar fanatics than car enthusiasts hahah


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

btw... pretty sure i made it so i have enough travel to pull the "side skirt" off and lay it on "pinch weld", and then if i get bored i will flatten the "pinch weld" and lay it on "rocker"


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

lower shock mount was lowered eh?


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

nope... moving the shock mount wont get you any lower wen you are layin the axle beam on the underside of the body. which is where i was last week. its all different now


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

i am in the works with some people about costs and such to produce on a larger scale... already have CAD renderings and may sell kits with everything needed to achieve this. first i need to do a good test on mine and then decide if im going to make different kits that work with different wheel sizes. of course making the body accommodate the wheel/tire combo will be the buyers issue if they want to go that low. if nothing else i can get most people that extra bit of tuck over the tires for a nice stance without major work on their end


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad you finally posted pics of proof that whatever idea you had worked.  I'm interested to see how this is done.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

if your running an undersized tire in the front as well im imagining reverse rake. on a mk4 a 17" wheel with a 40 series tire will lay frame before it tucks even to the lip protector. the rear looks great though. ill be interested in seeing a full car final product


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

blue bags said:


> the rear looks great though. ill be interested in seeing a full car final product


X2


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks guys.. 

blue bags yes you are correct about tire size, it wont be tucked in the front to the fender due to the wheel arch's being higher in the front. but it will be level at the side skirt to the ground front and back with no reverse rake. haha that would just look dumb

more pics to come once i fine tune it. my mason techs should be here in about two weeks im hoping. right now the front is on aerosports over stock struts.. boooo but i have some other work to do on the car before a respray for waterfest. just need to pick a color, no more two tone


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

rizzles_dub said:


> nope... moving the shock mount wont get you any lower wen you are layin the axle beam on the underside of the body. which is where i was last week. its all different now





rizzles_dub said:


> ...my mason techs should be here in about two weeks im hoping...


can you take some pics of the rear setup from under the car in the meantime?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

damn that low


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

derryo said:


> can you take some pics of the rear setup from under the car in the meantime?


sorry no pics of the actual setup.. if i plan on marketing this then it would be kinda dumb for me to let the cat out of the bag on how its done. not trying to be a douche im just thinking smarter than most people would with something like this since it is one of the biggest stance problems on mk4's. 


new pic up in a bit.. got a little lower today after pullin the quarters (20.5"). i still have to do all the bodywork and whatnot. im repainting it again anyway so it wasn't a big deal. i am also am *looking for two .5" 34 hole 17" lips* to make it tuck a bit easier. so the final rear width will be 8.5. if anyone has any let me know.. need them asap


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking awesome as usual!! good work bro!!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Example of how this look could be pulled. off. Tucking rim in back and fender on rim in front. No rake











Really interested in seeing how this is done.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*looking for two .5" 34 hole 17" lips* to make it tuck a bit easier. so the final rear width will be 8.5. if anyone has any let me know.. need them asap[/QUOTE]

I know someone selling a set. ill have him PM you


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

:lurk:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks!! :beer:



blue bags said:


> *looking for two .5" 34 hole 17" lips* to make it tuck a bit easier. so the final rear width will be 8.5. if anyone has any let me know.. need them asap


I know someone selling a set. ill have him PM you[/QUOTE]


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

Do Werk said:


> Example of how this look could be pulled. off. Tucking rim in back and fender on rim in front. No rake
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im still trying to figure out what i wanna do with the front fenders. if i need to i have a donor front subframe so i may revamp it so it sits higher in the car. pretty much cutting the mounting point off, takin some metal out and welding it back together. the only real prob is the steering rack. i looked at it and it looks like if i take a section out of the firewall i can make it clear to go up higher. then just space the motor up higher with the euroimage.com 1" kit or whatever. 

today i got the rear so the mounting bracket for the rear axle beam is on the ground, sideskirt is about 1/4" from ground... good enough for now. this involved cutting out some of the actual inner wheel well. but it will be filled back in nicely without the rounded contour. 

the only thing that bugs me is the fact that the rear quarters lay over the wheels and the fronts never will because the arch sits higher. look down an mk4 and you will see the difference. today i smoothed the rear quarters out so the line is gone. prolly gonna cut the arches off and move them out some. essentially like wide body setups just not so extreme. so now i have to take the line out of the front fenders or it will just look goofy. so right now the front seems to be more of an issue than the back. but if i can make the back this low im sure i can come up with something nice for the front as well. just not sure if it will make it to waterfest. i decided im not going to rush it. people at my shop rush stuff and it either looks like **** or comes back fallin apart. i try not to have things go out like that when its my name on it.

*if anyone comes across any or has any pics of jetta or golf on 17" rs's with mason techs and layin subframe, feel free to post a few so i can get an idea of where the fender arch sits to the wheel. TIA *


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

rizzles_dub said:


> im still trying to figure out what i wanna do with the front fenders. if i need to i have a donor front subframe so i may revamp it so it sits higher in the car. pretty much cutting the mounting point off, takin some metal out and welding it back together. the only real prob is the steering rack. i looked at it and it looks like if i take a section out of the firewall i can make it clear to go up higher. then just space the motor up higher with the euroimage.com 1" kit or whatever.
> 
> today i got the rear so the mounting bracket for the rear axle beam is on the ground, sideskirt is about 1/4" from ground... good enough for now. this involved cutting out some of the actual inner wheel well. but it will be filled back in nicely without the rounded contour.
> 
> ...


with smaller tires you can probably get your fronts to 21". The subframe will touch around 21.5" And the arch will sit ALMOST at the rim like the tiniest bit above it id say


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

ya i was thinking about tires but im pretty sure i can get it on sub frame without new tires. right now on my stock strut with aero sports im about 1/2" from the bottom of the dog bone mount.. so after that's trimmed call it an inch. hopefully my buddy gets his bagyards soon cause im getting his mason techs he has now. i just want the fenders to sit nice n close to the wheel with no gap so it doesn't look stupid compared to the rear. worst case i can just put a bump stop in the back so its level with the front and it will still hold title of lowest mk4. but let me tell ya it was a nice feeling to hear that rear axle beam bracket hit the shop floor today  gonna fab up some drag plates that bolt on that bracket so i can have endless fun and trow some sparks hehe. some more pics should be up tomorrow night of my molested rear quarters. but they will look like they should after i actually start the bodywork for new paint


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

rizzles_dub said:


> *if anyone comes across any or has any pics of jetta or golf on 17" rs's with mason techs and layin subframe, feel free to post a few so i can get an idea of where the fender arch sits to the wheel. TIA *


id also like to see this...


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

doit aaron.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

today i didn't get much done on it. pretty much just pulled the quarters some more and stared at it for a while to get the full picture of how far to go with it. after i got looking at it i think 21" to the arch (where it is now after pulling the lip out) is gonna be the height i like. that leaves me just enough room for drag plates (3/8") and i wont have to cut to much more out of the inner wheel wells. on top of that the front should be level with the rear at that height when im done. with the lip pulled out so it goes with the contour of the arch it actually sits right at the top of the rim. as you pull them outward, it pulls them up taking away from the "tucked" look. maybe this winter i can find the time to pull the motor and make the front sub frame sit higher in the car, then i already have the distance to drop in the rear to put the skirts on the ground... maybe cut into the trunk/wheel wells for 18's or 19's. im gonna run down now and take some shots real quick and i will post them in a bit.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

after some more pulling and pounding haha yes i know the front need to come down, waiting for my mason techs
















that's where she sits today. that bracket is also where i will be trimming some off and adding my drag plates there








hahah thats where my front sub frame is at. its about 2" from what it looks like to me. so there is plenty of low left when my mason techs come in









i know most hate the two tone. you will be happy to know that it will be gone soon. im going to a solid color. maybe the blue lagoon flat cleared or just a nice simple black dipped up in plenty of clear. also smoothing the rear bumper and molding the lip on so it matches to bora in the front(yes its an oem bora):laugh:, shaving side lights, antenna, not sure if im shaving the rub strips, and not sure about and filling the handle pockets but keepin the handles. thats all after i get the suspension where i want it. lol my poor GLI :what:


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

GaugeDoisher said:


>


:beer:


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

rizzles_dub said:


> :beer:


I want to see 19"


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*19s*



GaugeDoisher said:


> I want to see 19"



i have 19's


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

ya to lay like that on 19's is some serious cuttin hahah offset would help a bit if ya kept em inward.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

if airlift ever comes out with the xl's, ill probably purchase whatever it is youre going to sell. My front needs to come down before i add some camber and get my rear down


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

what are you running now in the front?


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

Racer Rob said:


> i have 19's


He meant 19" height to fender in the back, not 19" wheels.


GaugeDoisher said:


> I want to see 19"


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

i missed that to.. haha with a bit more work im sure i can get to 19" im at 20" now.. but that was before i pulled the quarters which actually brings them upward a bit. nothing is impossible...


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

Racer Rob said:


> i have 19's


I'm talking about being in the 19's ground to fender


----------



## carboncomposites (Feb 21, 2010)

just stop with the 21 in stuff your makin some of us jelous

nuff ruspek


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

I have been waiting to see someone do this for so long. It has been my goal for the last 3 years but I have had such money issues that modding took a side step. I am glad it is going to be done properly.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

carboncomposites said:


> just stop with the 21 in stuff your makin some of us jelous
> 
> nuff ruspek


sorry.. note trying to 



Stan Marsh said:


> I have been waiting to see someone do this for so long. It has been my goal for the last 3 years but I have had such money issues that modding took a side step. I am glad it is going to be done properly.



:beer: thanks! more work this week to finish up the back. then its waiting game for my mason techs to come before i let loose on the front.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Still wanna know what you're doing. lol


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

in time... the secret will be out and everyone will b doin it that week. hahah


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks again to "blue bags" for having Will pm me about the lips. for now it will be 8.5" wheels in the back instead of 9". more pics this week. I did some relief cutting on the outer skins today and some welding on the inner wheel wells where I made room for the wheels to go up. now i want 18's or 19's :laugh:


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

ew


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn that is low.. once the fronts come down shell be tight.... sorta reminds me of how the mkv drop


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

finally got the rear quarters "moved" around enough. and i have a sat of .5 lips on the way to make it a bit easier to get this car done for waterfest. my fronts have .5 lips so i bolted them on to use as a reference and got it where i need it. i just threw spark on my way home wen i layed it out on the axle beam brackets :laugh: epic day for me. i will post a pic or two tomorrow night.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

rizzles_dub said:


> hahah thats where my front sub frame is at. its about 2" from what it looks like to me. so there is plenty of low left when my mason techs come in


yep. thats definitely NOT your subframe.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like i could get a softball underneath the front


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

ya thats with aerosports on stock strut. tomorrow im puttin in some fk's till my mason techs show up. 

been draggin the back all around town haha. some douche in a outa state Cadillac CTS got owned tonight by my little dub. i got on the interstate and he came clippin up on me and went right around me between two other cars just about runnin us all off the road before the on ramp even ended. so i dropped it down a gear came flying by him.. got in front of him at 85 and layed the ass right out hard showering his whole car with sparks, hot metal and im sure some tar for about ten seconds straight. lmao it was epic to say the least. wish i coulda got video!!! :laugh:


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

:laugh::laugh: hahaa! best story ever.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

my guess is you making bolt in plates that will move rear spindle up inch or two.
something like that should work as long as parking brake cables have enough slack to move, the only thing its probably affects offset of the wheel.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

that TL looks ****ing stupid.

:thumbup: for going low and doing ass loads of work but imo stance > low


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

d.tek said:


> that TL looks ****ing stupid.
> 
> :thumbup: for going low and doing ass loads of work but imo stance > low


amen.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

d.tek said:


> that TL looks ****ing stupid.


Ok....as long as i wasnt the only one thinking it :laugh:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

as with anything... we all do it a bit different. i myself think its retarded when people lay the rear quarters right on the tire letting it rip it up even more and have insane poke. but thats me. i try not to bash to hard cause in the end others think the same about the way i do mine. i had a goal id i reached it. to each his own.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

To each their own


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

got my rear lips swapped out for smaller ones. now i just have to throw the tires back on and i will finally be able to finish the rear quarters and start the rest of the bodywork. also got the FK's in the front and some trimming done. huge thanks to sbuogr for hittin me up with those till the mason techs are out of his car and shipped to me. 

so as it sits now the "sideskirt" is about 1/4" to 1/2" from the ground front and back and im happy with that. once the wheels are back on and i tie up some ends i will post pics, ive just been insane busy with this car and a million other projects. also more pics will follow with all the shaving and what not. hope to have it in paint by the end of june at the latest. :beer:

*ALSO I HAVE A TWO 1" 34 HOLE 17" RS LIPS I MAY SELL IF ANYONE WANTS THEM.. MSG ME IF INTERESTED*


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

just a quick vid of how low i am...
[video=facebook;10150186408115790]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150186408115790[/video] 
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

ya thats the rear axle beam brackets


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

your headlights made that video extremely unpleasant.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

rizzles_dub said:


> i am also am *looking for two .5" 34 hole 17" lips* to make it tuck a bit easier. so the final rear width will be 8.5. if anyone has any let me know.. need them asap


PM'D


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

d.tek said:


> your headlights made that video extremely unpleasant.


Haha. I'd be embarrassed to drive with headlights like that.

Cool drag video though :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

ur car is sparking


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> ur car is sparking


 ya i know... i was trying to find a shop that can fix it cause i know nothing bout cars hahah 


as for my headlights... sorry i like to see at night.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

rizzles_dub said:


> as for my headlights... sorry i like to see at night.


 I don't think they were being rude, just stating that your headlights probably blind people.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

going to have to do some major notching up front to match the rear. as far as axles and tire rods do and control arm modding


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

P Q said:


> going to have to do some major notching up front to match the rear. as far as axles and tire rods do and control arm modding


 
correct you are. right now i have a set of loner FK's in till my mason techs show up. i have everything notched, control arm pockets trimmed and i still have some more to go. the thing i noticed is, where everyone is laying subframe in the front.. well when you make the rear go lower than the point where a normal setup makes the axle beam hit the body, it actually make the front be able to come down more. pretty much simple math. if the back is up then the front will touch first. lay the back out and it creates more room in the front. here is a pic of where it is right now front and back. the back has a 1/4" plate under the axle beam bracket in the back to drag on. without it the gas tank drags, so until i get a fuel cell to finish up my stroker build... thats where it sits. 20" in the rear to the arch. mind you that i have pulled the quarters almost 2" out so if they we untouched it would be around 19". also just finished tubbing it. had to cut out pretty much the entire inner wheel wells and make new ones. also had to heat the bumper and flare it out to match the body. now its in mud work and hope to have both sides ready for primer this week if all goes well. ive been strapped for time. but it should make it into the booth still before waterfest. i will try to keep ya all posted along the way. i have also put about 500 miles on the new setup with not one problem so production of this kit may be in the near future. i have already started talkin to a few machine companies.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

this is getting pretty serious. can't wait to see that front come down :thumbup:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i respect the work but i just cant bring myself to like the car. maybe once the fronts come down alot and its all 1 color.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

DFdub Vdub said:


> i respect the work but i just cant bring myself to like the car. maybe once the fronts come down alot and its all 1 color.


 :thumbup:, as mentioned the front is gonna be lower soon as the mason techs get here and i can but some more. as for the paint.. no worries, its getting a fresh paint job soon as i finish the bodywork and hopefully i will have it in my booth by the end of the month. it will be back to the factory platinum grey over the whole car but with a twist... it will be satin cleared. i wanted something simple but still custom so thats why im going with the satin clear. it works for me because i always liked the factory color from the beginning. more pics soon!


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

msuzuki126 said:


> this is getting pretty serious. can't wait to see that front come down :thumbup:


 haha i cant wait either!!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

heres some rear beam action you may be interested in 









http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4915819-Kindergarten-Action-MK-4


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

killer thread! he did a very nice job it the back cuttin off the axle ends and relocating them back and up. i will say though that my setup is 100% bolt on .. just cause i wanna market it. but hes got the idea. thanks for the link


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

just a few pics. got both rear quarters and the boser hood in primer on friday. start shaving the rubs, trunk line, and fenders this week. its hard to tell from the pics just how much the quarters are pulled out. just as a reference for how far they came out, i had to get into the door jambs on both sides. added a 1" strip of metal to the whole arch where it fades into the flat part of the quarter panel so that the tires dont rub on the actual quarter. i had to heat and flare the bumper ends out to match as well. also got the inners all done. had to cut them completely out and start fresh, essentially tubbing it in the rear. more pics this week. paint should be happening this month! hope to have my mason techs in soon. the guy i bought them from said his bagyards shipped last week.
















just for comparison i parked my girls next to mine hahah


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

really inpressive work ill be following this


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

GLIgeorge said:


> really inpressive work ill be following this


:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

actually looking to see this thing finished


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

me to. lol as it stands ive had about an hour a day to actually work on it. the rear quarters were the hard part because i had to cut into the inner wells, then re-make them, then pull, cut and add onto the outers and what not. but now its down to the easy stuff. shootin for paint in a few weeks. satin clear is on the way and as soon as its here i will start spraying all the jambs and posting some teaser pics... then one long saturday in the booth to do the outside. not sure if i will post pics of the whole car done before it goes to waterfest. kinda wanna keep a few things secret so when i roll in everyone isnt like "oh ya i saw it all already on vortex" :laugh:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

props to you man.. looks good


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

another hour of work today and i managed to get the driver side rub strips and fender marker shaved.. i still cant understand why VW felt the need for 13 holes of 3 different sizes to hold on rub strips that 3m two sided tape does just fine on... like most other cars in the world :banghead: hahah


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

What rear shocks/bags do you have? That might make a difference in others using your "product"

I still don't know what you did to the rear but good job :beer:


----------



## 74vwsb (Sep 30, 2004)

What plan do you have to bring the front down? Other than new bag/strut combo. From what I see on mine there are some SERIOUS limitations to getting the front down to lay that skirt. A simple notch and tie rod clearance wont take care of it. I can only see rerouting fuel lines, cutting "frame" rails, custom subframe....etc. all the stuff I really don't want to do right now.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

DFdub Vdub said:


> What rear shocks/bags do you have? That might make a difference in others using your "product"
> 
> I still don't know what you did to the rear but good job :beer:


im using air house's in the rear and just factory style shocks. but any brand shape or size will work with the setup



74vwsb said:


> What plan do you have to bring the front down? Other than new bag/strut combo. From what I see on mine there are some SERIOUS limitations to getting the front down to lay that skirt. A simple notch and tie rod clearance wont take care of it. I can only see rerouting fuel lines, cutting "frame" rails, custom subframe....etc. all the stuff I really don't want to do right now.


well as it sits now im pretty happy with the back. its about 1/4"-3/8" from the skirt to ground. so as long as i match the front i will be happy. and im already pretty close to that. but as far as the future goes i will be raising the engine, and i have a spare front subframe/cradle that im goin to cut about an inch out of where it mounts to the body and weld it back together. then bolt it back in. the only thing that is an issue is the steering rack which will hit the firewall. but thats easy enough to cut out and box it for more room. then slide the steering shaft out of the rack and cut the same amount off and put it back together. at that point even mason techs will still be to long so i will prolly cut them down as well. sounds like a big task but the more i look at it, its about as easy a solution as the rear.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

drivers side all shaved n primed. passenger side will be done on friday. i might actually have time to shave the antenna and the rub strip out of the rear bumper. flat clear will be here saturday so i will be spraying the underside of the hood next week as a test panel to see if its what i really want. watch for more pics!! and i just got word that my mason techs should be to me sometime next week so i can get that front down some more


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

looking good:thumbup:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

another 5 hours of work and i got the pass side doors and fender shaved, as well as the antenna and trunk body line. im cooked!!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

damn man, you are doing all of the things I wish I could do to my mkIII. haha


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

while you are at it, you should shave the exhaust cut out too 

i really wish i had the skill/resources like you!


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks peeps :beer:

i was at a toss up with the exhaust cut out. i like the gli tip, i actually cut it off the factory exhaust and welded it back on my new setup when i did it. but i did find a rear lip that i like that looks like the stock gli lip but with no cut out. i may switch to that later in the season. as it stands now i may try and get the rear rub strip shaved in time for waterfest but im not sure if i have enough time. i still gotta paint the car inside out hahah. it sucks that they dont make any rear bumpers that i like. votex is to short, same with the bora. and the rest are way to "honda" lookin. i dunno... have to wait n see. if not it will get painted with the rub strip still there and i will figure out what i wanna do after waterfest. more pics to come!!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd vote for shaving rubs and shaving and molding GLI lip

IMO it'd look silly with just rubstrips on the rear :beer:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

so it started off as a productive day until i had to go get stitches on my arm from a quarter panel i was cuttin off at work that came around and sliced my arm to the bone. but before that happened i got the underside of my hood in paint. 

platinum gray with satin/matte clear... murder  these pics do no justice


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

DAMN that color looks hot.. sucks about the arm though man.. but im still watching... i wish i could do all that stuff you doing... especially the sub frame work:thumbup:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

This is going to be so sick. :beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

The test color looks way better than expected. Can't wait to see this all come together:thumbup:

What company's clear are you using?

Sorry to hear about the arm. I hope that heals up quickly.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

that thing is serious. looks like its body dropped:what: :thumbup:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for all the support!!! and as a treat... enjoy fresh pics of the now lowest known mk4, front is done and yes that is a pebble under the side skirt screaming for its life 

also huge thanks to sbuogr for the mason techs at a sick price. if you see anything on here that he is selling.. well worth your time to deal with him :beer::thumbup:


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

New color looks awesome but I vote you lose the sideskirts... They look out of place.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

lol they came on the car, its a GLI. if i took them off it would look retarded having the front and rear bumpers lower than the side :screwy:


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

wow love the progress so far


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

yo r ur RS's chrome?!


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

_Dirty_ said:


> yo r ur RS's chrome?!


ya i wanted them to be a bit different than most. there are a few sets peeps had chromed but i just loved the look and decided that was what i wanted


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

rizzles_dub said:


> ya i wanted them to be a bit different than most. there are a few sets peeps had chromed but i just loved the look and decided that was what i wanted


hell ya, wanna trade?


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

hahha watcha got?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

rizzles_dub said:


> hahha watcha got?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

very impressive man. I would really really enjoy seeing 18s on this car, also, what size are your front tires? if its a 40 i bet a 45 will tuck more and youll see less up top, look a little more even with the rear maybe? either way looks nuts. I envy your motivation haha


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

mmmmmm id like to see 18's and wider lips to but then i have to go even wider with the rear quarters... not a big fan of cutting off my quarters again and tubbing it even more hahha. i also dont care for extreme widebody mk4s.. they look goofy. but im pretty sure i could fit some high offsets on and still be pretty close to where i am now. but in the end if i cut again it will be for 19's or bigger. right now it lays out and rolls with no rubbing, just draggin 

also the tires r 205/40 in the front on 8" wheels and 215/40 rear on 8.5"


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

_Dirty_ said:


>


id have to paint em and cut way to much in order to keep the look and stance i have now. but i do like haha


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

rizzles_dub said:


> id have to paint em and cut way to much in order to keep the look and stance i have now. but i do like haha


thanks :thumbup: you think you'll be done for WF? if not you should check out my sig. this show should be a good one and it's simi close to you :beer:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

the plan is to have it ready for waterfest. a lot of peeps are waiting to see this car in person. the prob is the i had an accident at work on monday and my right arm isnt so good for blocking out primer right now. but ima push through and try my hardest to get it done and to WF. as for the one in your sig... i will be there for sure!!!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

rizzles_dub said:


> also huge thanks to sbuogr for the mason techs at a sick price. if you see anything on here that he is selling.. well worth your time to deal with him :beer::thumbup:


Thanks for the good words, brother! Just wanted to see my struts go to a very, very well-deserved car. Looks ****ing outstanding dude. See you at Waterfest. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

rizzles_dub said:


> the plan is to have it ready for waterfest. a lot of peeps are waiting to see this car in person. the prob is the i had an accident at work on monday and my right arm isnt so good for blocking out primer right now. but ima push through and try my hardest to get it done and to WF. as for the one in your sig... i will be there for sure!!!


awesome, looking forward to this :thumbup:


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

not trying to be a dick, but 40's are lame.

Please put 45's on it.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

Boosted20th2886 said:


> not trying to be a dick, but 40's are lame.
> 
> Please put 45's on it.


it was my first set of tires with any kind of "stretch".. i searched and searched and it ended up being a trial and error. when i need new rubber i will prolly do 45's because to be honest i really have no need for stretch since they tuck and dont poke. in the rear it does help clear the rear quarters for driving layed out though hahah


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

You will still stretch with a 45. The tire will fit the size of the car and the wheel wells better though.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

Boosted20th2886 said:


> You will still stretch with a 45. The tire will fit the size of the car and the wheel wells better though.


truth.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

rizzles_dub said:


> ya i wanted them to be a bit different than most. there are a few sets peeps had chromed but i just loved the look and decided that was what i wanted


your RSs are chrome plated? i thought they were only polished. dont seem to be anywhere near as reflective as mine. and a pet peeve is if you chrome centers, then chrome the lips too. and as soon as you ditch the 40 series tires and get the right size tire on there and still lay this low ill be more impressed. but looks like your in the right direction. fenders and body work look good.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

they are triple chromed.. those pics were taken outside when it was cloudy and they are dirty as hell. trust me.. they shine just like yours if i actually wipe the grime and bondo/primer dust off them. let alone if im under indoor lighting and actually try to take good shots. i wasnt even trying to emphasize the wheels in those picks. i didnt chrome the lips because i wasnt sure if i was gonna end up swapping them out for different sizes (which i did). and as mentioned, when i need new tires i may go with 45's but i dont see what all the fuss is really about with a 40 vs 45... its not even an inch overall diameter (.81), now split that in half and it would only bring the car up less than a half inch. . but im not gonna go out and just buy new rubber right now when those have maybe 1000 miles on them. i know everyone else does it so im supposed to follow in line to i guess. and yes i get the whole issue of getting the front wheel to tuck a bit. as for still being able to lay that low on 45's.. lol they are only 17's. with the way things are done underneath i could prolly still lay on 19's with some more cutting. but thats later, like next year haha. right now im just trying to get the car done with what little time i actually have to work on it.

but thanks for all the support and good words guys. just dont get me wrong if i come off as a dink sometimes but i just get touchy when it comes to some things. like someone "well known" on the first pages saying "you cant even get the front of the skirt to touch ground, so all that work in the rear is pointless."... its just funny sometimes how just because one person says it cant be done, all because of their reputation suddenly everyone believes them. its only metal, cut and rebuild as needed. dont let people say you cant do something.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Did I not see any Santi input on this thread!??? :screwy:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

lol no not santi although im surprised he hasnt chimed in along the way. now that i think of it... it was on another post i made when i was talking about getting an mk4 this low to begin with. but ya you get the idea. :beer:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

for those following... the car is all blocked out and i will be finishing up all the jams this weekend. then this week the jams get painted. next saturday or sunday the car will hit the paint booth. and im officially cooked.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

good work bro car is coming out amazing! new paint will look sick!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

rizzles_dub said:


> for those following... the car is all blocked out and i will be finishing up all the jams this weekend. then this week the jams get painted. next saturday or sunday the car will hit the paint booth. and im officially cooked.



i sure am following....gonna be at waterfest?


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

rizzles_dub said:


> thanks for all the support!!! and as a treat... enjoy fresh pics of the now lowest known mk4, front is done and yes that is a pebble under the side skirt screaming for its life


little bit of self proclamation there? 

measurements, please. :thumbup:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

no vtec 4me said:


> i sure am following....gonna be at waterfest?


yep i will be at waterfest



Tri-Lit said:


> little bit of self proclamation there?
> 
> measurements, please. :thumbup:


lol i thought layin side skirt was a measurement. but i will grab some numbers tomorrow. the rear isnt 100% accurate because the wheel arches aren't in the original spot. they have been cut, pulled, and re-worked pretty hard. none the less i will measure it :thumbup::beer:

im not trying to be cocky or anything by claiming that i have the lowest mk4. im going by what ive been told and seen. i haven't seen another this low in my travels or on here. so with that said... if there is anyone with an mk4 this low or lower (front AND rear) please step up and claim your spot because you deserve it. i know how much work i had to do to get mine where it is. the front wasn't that hard really, the rear on the other hand took some thought and a good amount of work.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i hope you get the fronts down another inch, because right now, with all the rear tuck, it looks off balance.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

d.tek said:


> i hope you get the fronts down another inch, because right now, with all the rear tuck, it looks off balance.


side skirt is on the ground... look down an mk4 and the front arches are higher than the rears. just they way the car is made, not much i can do about that unless i raise the front sub frame and get rid of the skirts.. but then it will have rake. or i can cut off the arches and move them around. maybe next year when i go with bigger wheels :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

then why is it that most other mk4s i see that are slammed look much more balanced? It looks like your car is tipping backwards, and that really kills your stance.

low =! stance.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

its cool that yuour skirts touch the ground and your rear tucks mad hard, but PLEASE post a side profile shot on flat ground so we can see how it actually sits. This seems to be a case when double staggared wheels could work out really well


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

because most vw's you see are about two inches form the ground at the side skirt in the back.... simple as this man... mk4s like i said the wheel arches are not the same height front and back. so in the end it doesn't matter what you do. some people like rake.. i myself don't. i like low now so my car looks like its tipping forward. to each his own man. just like the acura pic someone posted on one of the previous pages.. same thing, arches are higher in the front. don't like it? call vw and tell em to make it even. or build me a set off fenders that the arch is 1" lower to match the rear. i could give two s**** about what the arches look like. i was going for low and i achieved it. simple theory here... if my side skirt is on the ground front and back, and the measurements to the top of the wheel arch from the ground are 20 3/4" in the front and 19 3/4" in the rear then the inch difference is in the wheel arch. which as stated you can blatantly see if you look down the side of an mk4. think about the fact that the front wheels are your turning wheels. they have to have full clearance while turned so they don't hit if you go over a bump. the rear don't turn so they had no need to make them higher. it is what it is. 

when the car is on the ground what the hell do you do next? park the front wheels on 2x4's so the front wheels tuck? :screwy: and before its said for the 100th time i know if i went with a 45 series tire it would push the wheel up another 1/2" helping with the tuck issue. if someone wants to buy me some or trade me some brand new ones for my brand new ones then im down.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

this is on flat ground. the car cant go any lower period because it lays on the actual frame/uni rail under the car the whole length of the car. game over. the only way to make the front tuck is bigger wheels/tires and it will never tuck as much as the rear. unless you run bigger tires in just the front which is retarded. right now it is a 205/40 front and 215/40 rear, so if i went 215/45 all around it may help a little. only other way is cut off the fender arches and move them down.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

yea your car is low but certainly not the lowest ever or ever that you've seen on here soley based on the fact that other people lay frame in the front, quite a few do actually. you're lowest in the rear that i've seen i'll give you that but for the front you're on the same plain as most others. sorry.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

I vote 22' wheels, body drop and chopped roofline.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

rizzles_dub said:


> because most vw's you see are about two inches form the ground at the side skirt in the back.... simple as this man... mk4s like i said the wheel arches are not the same height front and back. so in the end it doesn't matter what you do. some people like rake.. i myself don't. i like low now so my car looks like its tipping forward. to each his own man. just like the acura pic someone posted on one of the previous pages.. same thing, arches are higher in the front. don't like it? call vw and tell em to make it even. or build me a set off fenders that the arch is 1" lower to match the rear. i could give two s**** about what the arches look like. i was going for low and i achieved it. simple theory here... if my side skirt is on the ground front and back, and the measurements to the top of the wheel arch from the ground are 20 3/4" in the front and 19 3/4" in the rear then the inch difference is in the wheel arch. which as stated you can blatantly see if you look down the side of an mk4. think about the fact that the front wheels are your turning wheels. they have to have full clearance while turned so they don't hit if you go over a bump. the rear don't turn so they had no need to make them higher. it is what it is.
> 
> when the car is on the ground what the hell do you do next? park the front wheels on 2x4's so the front wheels tuck? :screwy: and before its said for the 100th time i know if i went with a 45 series tire it would push the wheel up another 1/2" helping with the tuck issue. if someone wants to buy me some or trade me some brand new ones for my brand new ones then im down.


believe me man i know what youre saying, i was just curious to see how it looks from the side. Obviously it doesnt have the "best stance", but it is low as **** ill give you that. I think being this low CAN be pulled off with proper tire and wheel sizes. What you have done so far is pretty damn amazing though and i give you some major props for it all


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

Swoops said:


> yea your car is low but certainly not the lowest ever or ever that you've seen on here soley based on the fact that other people lay frame in the front, quite a few do actually. you're lowest in the rear that i've seen i'll give you that but for the front you're on the same plain as most others. sorry.


 having just the front is easy, hell you can do that with a set of mason techs and some trimming. thats like having half the cake. also most people have the front control arm pocket that is on the ground. i lay the entire thing and the entire rails that go the length of the car. ive already started dragging on the actual dog bone mount. but i guess i gotta section an inch or two out of the entire rail front to back under the car, and raise the sub frame and motor, then pull side skirts and flatten the pinch weld, maybe a four link in the rear or full independent. or maybe just cut the ground out from under me. oh wait, **** that! cant impress em all. but as far as front and rear this low... show me someone else. like i said, not trying to be a dink or say im the cool kid. if there is someone this low or lower front *AND* rear, **keywords "AND rear" step up and claim your spot. until then... talk is cheap



thirtysixspokes said:


> I vote 22' wheels, body drop and chopped roofline.


 :thumbup: next year maybe. already had thoughts of choppin a few inches outa the top. and the 22's layed out on a flattened pinch weld, daily driven just for all my haters



no vtec 4me said:


> believe me man i know what youre saying, i was just curious to see how it looks from the side. Obviously it doesnt have the "best stance", but it is low as **** ill give you that. I think being this low CAN be pulled off with proper tire and wheel sizes. What you have done so far is pretty damn amazing though and i give you some major props for it all


 thank you. at least some people respect and see what im going for. i dont follow in line with everyone else. i built it cause i wanted it like that. some people just dont get it. proper stance is merely opinion. i myself think insane poke is retarded. same goes for rake, look my front drags and my rear is stupid high like a 1970 mustang. oh yay lets just ride static with wheels that poke out 2-4" and then watch them ruin the rear quarters when i hit bumps. not my style. do i bash em when i see em? nope i just look at it and keep going. to each his own simple as that. 

so ya i think im done with this thread. it's how i want it and that all that matters. :beer::beer:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Major props Bro! That ish is sitting flat on the ground front to back!!:thumbup: Game OVA:beer:


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

rizzles_dub said:


> having just the front is easy, hell you can do that with a set of mason techs and some trimming. thats like having half the cake. also most people have the front control arm pocket that is on the ground. i lay the entire thing and the entire rails that go the length of the car. ive already started dragging on the actual dog bone mount. but i guess i gotta section an inch or two out of the entire rail front to back under the car, and raise the sub frame and motor, then pull side skirts and flatten the pinch weld, maybe a four link in the rear or full independent. or maybe just cut the ground out from under me. oh wait, **** that! cant impress em all. but as far as front and rear this low... show me someone else. like i said, not trying to be a dink or say im the cool kid. if there is someone this low or lower front *AND* rear, **keywords "AND rear" step up and claim your spot. until then... talk is cheap


well in that case, yes the front is easy to lay frame when you're running a MK3 sized front tire. until you run a normal sized front tire i.e. 45 series, its no impressing. but like you said talk is cheap so you wont care what i have to say.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i dont really see the point in bragging at all. i mean its cool but still doesnt look that good to me. and the mods you did to the rear really arent like earth shattering. pretty normal stuff.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

Swoops said:


> well in that case, yes the front is easy to lay frame when you're running a MK3 sized front tire. until you run a normal sized front tire i.e. 45 series, its no impressing. but like you said talk is cheap so you wont care what i have to say.


a 45 series would bring the car up another .41" thats just so impressive to still lay out after adding less than 1/2" 


corrado_sean2 said:


> i dont really see the point in bragging at all. i mean its cool but still doesnt look that good to me. and the mods you did to the rear really arent like earth shattering. pretty normal stuff.


"pretty normal stuff"?? baaaaahhaaa show me



BlsdEsquire said:


> Major props Bro! That ish is sitting flat on the ground front to back!!:thumbup: Game OVA:beer:


 :beer::beer:

like i said talk is cheap. measurements dont lie
20 3/4" front
19 3/4" rear


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

keep up the good work. everyone talks, but you're one of the only ones around here putting the work in :thumbup:


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

Not trying to be a douche, but I can't see how you are at 20 3/4" up front when people with bashed up subframes are laying out at 21 1/8". Even if uou took tge wheels off and just flat out put the car on the ground it won't be going lower than 21 1/8" ish ground to fender. 

And yes, when you are in terms of laying frame, a half inch does make a difference. Not to mention it looks alot better.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

msuzuki126 said:


> keep up the good work. everyone talks, but you're one of the only ones around here putting the work in :thumbup:


 thanks! 



Boosted20th2886 said:


> Not trying to be a douche, but I can't see how you are at 20 3/4" up front when people with bashed up subframes are laying out at 21 1/8". Even if uou took tge wheels off and just flat out put the car on the ground it won't be going lower than 21 1/8" ish ground to fender.
> 
> And yes, when you are in terms of laying frame, a half inch does make a difference. Not to mention it looks alot better.


my subframe is far from original. i didnt just bash mine up. 
but the big thing people dont realize is that most people dont lay sub frame flat on the ground. in fact you cant unless your rear is on the ground. simple math people.... your front wheel is the pivot point. just like all the "cheater" pics wen people raise the back to get the front bumper to touch. same theory. when you get the back this low it makes the front sub frame parallel with the ground. making it lay just that much lower. with the mods ive done to the subframe and then a bit more dragging at 80 wears it down even more. as mentioned i am already grinding into the actual rails under the car when i lay it out. tape measure doesnt lie. guess i gotta break out lasers and high tech equipment. jk  

as far as tires, for the 100th time... when i need new tires i will swap em for 45's so everyone is happy. or maybe just do it all over again on 19's or bigger 

in the end i know you arent trying to be a douche. i understand you just want to know how the hell it all adds up. :beer:


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks wicked good man,:thumbup: for a local too


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

.Mark. said:


> Looks wicked good man,:thumbup: for a local too


:beer:


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

rizzles_dub said:


> lol i thought layin side skirt was a measurement. but i will grab some numbers tomorrow. the rear isnt 100% accurate because the wheel arches aren't in the original spot. they have been cut, pulled, and re-worked pretty hard. none the less i will measure it :thumbup::beer:
> 
> im not trying to be cocky or anything by claiming that i have the lowest mk4. im going by what ive been told and seen. i haven't seen another this low in my travels or on here. so with that said... if there is anyone with an mk4 this low or lower (front AND rear) please step up and claim your spot because you deserve it. i know how much work i had to do to get mine where it is. the front wasn't that hard really, the rear on the other hand took some thought and a good amount of work.


not to be a dick here, but you're tooting your horn about laying frame on a set of 17's. not exactly hard to do and not exactly new news (bagyards + 17's w/40 series + pass. notch = ground). slap a set of 19's on there and then try to get on the ground. Malakai Tran was laying frame on 19's with euro length bagyards - now thats something to aspire to.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

Tri-Lit said:


> not to be a dick here, but you're tooting your horn about laying frame on a set of 17's. not exactly hard to do and not exactly new news (bagyards + 17's w/40 series + pass. notch = ground). slap a set of 19's on there and then try to get on the ground. Malakai Tran was laying frame on 19's with euro length bagyards - now thats something to aspire to.


ya and how high was the rear of the car... i lay out front to back of the entire car if all the pics didnt show you that, or maybe you missed the title of the thread. do people not read what the hell this ENTIRE THREAD IS ABOUT??? it started as a thread about getting the rear on the ground, then i matched the front. and as stated a few posts ago... no **** its easy to get the front on the ground. we already had this conversation 3 hours ago. get the rear to where mine is and then come talkin trash but first make sure you even know what the hell your talkin about. 

also stated in this thread if you actually read it... i plan on going 19's or bigger in the future. 

for f**ks sake people. stop talking trash, show me measurements that are lower than mine front and rear or don't bother running your gums. till then not to toot my own horn but... toot f**kin toot :thumbup:


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

watch out for the internet hardass over here.

I have better things to do with my time than worry about making my car lower.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I give this guy props for laying his entire car on the ground. Like he said, the front arch is taller than the rear, so unless he wants to rebuild it, there is not much to do. I think it looks awesome, and for all the haters, f**k you, you know you are jealous


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

SuperBacon said:


> I give this guy props for laying his entire car on the ground. Like he said, the front arch is taller than the rear, so unless he wants to rebuild it, there is not much to do. I think it looks awesome, and for all the haters, f**k you, you know you are jealous


thats what im talkin bout!! you gonna be at waterfest? if so ima buy you a beer or two haha


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

Tri-Lit said:


> watch out for the internet hardass over here.
> 
> I have better things to do with my time than worry about making my car lower.


lMAO! ohh cant think of anything more about my car to bash so now he tries do bash on me... nice life. GFY.. thanks :laugh:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Is that all i gotta do to get a free beer? GO RIZZLE! F**k Haterz! lol....I guess we will have to wait until WF to see if anyone else shows up laying out as low :beer::thumbup:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> Is that all i gotta do to get a free beer? GO RIZZLE! F**k Haterz! lol....I guess we will have to wait until WF to see if anyone else shows up laying out as low :beer::thumbup:


and a few beers at WF for you to local homie!!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

yeah ill be at waterfest, too bad im not of legal age  haha


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

then your choice of soda or other non alcoholic beverage


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

haha yes i am totally jealous. ive worked around cars for a time and worked at a hot rod shop so yes what youve done is pretty normal to me.


----------



## JonTIV (Jan 14, 2008)

Aaron, I don't think you wanna compare your car to any of Seans builds.

Just sayin'.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

corrado_sean2 said:


> haha yes i am totally jealous. ive worked around cars for a time and worked at a hot rod shop so yes what youve done is pretty normal to me.


i didnt say it about the jealous thing... and its 100% normal for me to. i grew up around the sickest and lowest mini trucks. so low is just in my blood. somewhere along the way i found liking in vw. lol never really was a mini truck kinda guy. 



JonTIV said:


> Aaron, I don't think you wanna compare your car to any of Seans builds.
> 
> Just sayin'.


im not comparing anything... seems the fuss with most people is about me being lowest mk4 or not. simple enough as i said, show me someone this low or lower front and rear.  i just dont want it to turn into hater fest thats all. im going by what ive seen, been told, and know. simple enough. everyone has small things they want to accomplish and this was one of mine. i will come out and say straight up that from the start i had intentions to try and build the overall lowest driven mk4. just as one might want to build the highest hp motor, or go the fastest in the quarter, or what ever it may be. in the end if someone says they have more hp or run the quarter faster, the other guy will want to see dyno sheets or track slips. im just askin for legit proof and measurements if im told im not the lowest. simple enough request i think. like i said. i can be civil... i can take an honest loss.  seems others just dont grasp the fact that this is my goal. i wanted low not "stance". if people dont like it then please move right on to the next thread instead of bashing on mine. I DO NOT EVER bash other peoples threads because i dont like their ideas or what they have done with there car. i know i got a bit edgy in the last few posts and im not trying to be a dink at all but like i said... talk is cheap. joe shmoe says hes 800hp.. prove it. simple enough. same goes for this situation thats all. i have a goal i want to reach, if im not there yet show me so i can keep going till i am. :beer:
20 3/4" front
19 3/4" rear


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

rizzles_dub said:


> talk is cheap. joe shmoe says hes 800hp.. prove it. simple enough.


you say you're at 20 3/4" front and 19 3/4" rear..prove it. simple enough. tape measure pics

 just messing. I think its impressive what you've done. I do agree that the 'stance' looks odd..but thats not what you're going for apparently. But for reals, i do wanna see tape measure pics   :beer:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

lol i knew that was comin. i will take some tomorrow :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

rizzles_dub said:


> lMAO! ohh cant think of anything more about my car to bash so now he tries do bash on me... nice life. GFY.. thanks :laugh:



Nah, I just don't argue with idiots. They drag you down to their level and beat you with experience. Get bent homeboy. :thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

this thread sucks. everyone loves low. This guy gets the most mk4 low on the entire internet worldz, and what does he recieve? hate. Like wtf does someone have to do. We all know it will still lay out with 45s al around so whats the big deal?


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

no vtec 4me said:


> this thread sucks. everyone loves low. This guy gets the most mk4 low on the entire internet worldz, and what does he recieve? hate. Like wtf does someone have to do. We all know it will still lay out with 45s al around so whats the big deal?


haterz man. everyone seems pretty jealous that this dudes putting in respectable work that mk4s really havent seen yet.

layin skirts and people need pics of fender measurements, get real :laugh:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

sorry, but that stance does not look appealing in the least bit to me.

i definitely appreciate all the work you put into it. But the end result, just looks dumb to me.

regardless, i'll have to check it out at waterfest and in person to pass final judgement. :beer:

P.S. - shave your rear rubstrip or add one to the front. kthx bai.


----------



## typhoonGLI (Apr 27, 2009)

I think what some of the haters are also missing, because they weren't reading the thread, is that you didn't just bang out the fender to sit that low, you modified underneath so you can ROLL that low. Unless I missed something somewhere.

Sitting that low and being able to drive that low are two different things.


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

typhoonGLI said:


> I think what some of the haters are also missing, because they weren't reading the thread, is that you didn't just bang out the fender to sit that low, you modified underneath so you can ROLL that low. Unless I missed something somewhere.
> 
> Sitting that low and being able to drive that low are two different things.


saw this car not even a week ago at aftershock *driving* this low.. people just hate what they cant have.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

why is everyone so quick to call someone a hater because they share their opinion and its different than your opinion?


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

^
What Tek said.

It's got nothing to do with hate, especially as most of the comments in this thread haven't been flaming the guy for his car. It's his attitude about how he's the lowest and is challenging people to compare to him that's pissing people off. Yes the rear sits low, but at the end of the day, the car will still look like it had reverse rake no matter how low the front goes because of the arch design and it will not be aesthetically pleasing for most of the people here. 

OP, you seem to think people are hating on a little detail like tire size, but it makes a HUGE difference in how the car looks overall as a 40 series 17" tire does NOT fill the MK4 wheel wells at all and the slight difference with 45 series tires does change the look of the entire car. Like other people have requested, lets see some tape measure shots of the ground to fender measurements


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

an inability to adequately express their actually feelings with real words, much easier to use some overly used term like "stance" to sound _cool_:sly:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

im not challenging anyone.. they say im not the lowest. i just wanna know who is thats all. it was my goal to have the lowest mk4. not to say im better than anyone. just simply because thats what i want.  as mentioned, if im not the lowest then please show me who is. no hate, no bashing. simple question that im trying to answer for myself. goin to take pics now of tape measure to arches just so its "official" baaaahhhhh


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

rizzles_dub said:


> im not challenging anyone.. they say im not the lowest. i just wanna know who is thats all. it was my goal to have the lowest mk4. not to say im better than anyone. just simply because thats what i want.  as mentioned, if im not the lowest then please show me who is. no hate, no bashing. simple question that im trying to answer for myself. goin to take pics now of tape measure to arches just so its "official" baaaahhhhh


If you've noticed, people here don't measure the rears when measuring how low their cars go bc most people run poke with their airride and almost all rear kits for MK4s go lower than most people care/need. The front has always been the measurement as they're much harder to truly get low with properly sized tires. Plenty of people have laid frame on 17s with 205/40s but can't tuck wheel at that height, so it's a matter of getting the car low while still looking like the car isn't sitting on midget-sized tires and not filling the wheel wells. 

I understand your point about how since the rears on most cars are raked up a bit, the front can come down easier, but no one's tried to get the rear as low as possible since it's never been something people wanted to do on their MK4s bc of how the arches sit. MK5s can get stupidly low in the rear with almost any bolt-on kit but that doesn't make a difference on those cars and the fronts are what's measured on those cars as well


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

there are plenty of bagged mk4s not running poke that would like to lay out in the rear. thats why i have about 200 pm's asking my if i have or have not decided to sell kits to achieve this. the front of an mk4 is stupid easy to get this low. i did it already on 18's for someone else. get into the rear and see what work you actually have to do to get on the ground. then tell me its easy. also i have already cut and tubbed (yes into the trunk floor, yes the actual inner wheel wells cut out and rebuilt) the rear for 18's to fit AND STILL ROLL with no rubbing. 19's would fit but it wouldnt ROLL this low. and as a billion have said, there are people laying front on 19's already so we know it can be done. in the end it doesnt matter what size wheels i have. i have done the work that will allow at least 18's should i choose to. low is low no matter how you get there. fast is fast no matter how you get there. and yet again i know if i have 45's it will fill the well a bit more. and as mentioned a few times... when i need new tires i will go with 45's. but yes i see what your saying.  lol this thread is getting insanely repetitive now :laugh:
anyways... 
for those who wanted them. i was off a bit wen i measured last time, i was a 1/16" off but in this game that 1/16"makes you breaks it :thumbup:
20 7/8" front









19 13/16" rear yes i know it looks like the tape is way over to the right. remember that even with my setup the wheel isnt perfectly centered in the arch. if i move the tape to the left it actually reads 19 3/4"


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

your car lays the **** out, no doubt about it.

but those RS's look so weak, and your stance is hurtin' because of it.

but i dig - for you, low > stance

for most, stance > low.

good **** dude, still need to see it in person to really judge.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

I think part of the reason people think the RS's look "odd" is because they're tucked split rims. For me, split rims look much better flush or poking and if you want to go for the tuck look you should opt for one piece flat face wheels. Those seem to fit the wheel tuck look much better.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

d.tek said:


> your car lays the **** out, no doubt about it.
> 
> but those RS's look so weak, and your stance is hurtin' because of it.
> 
> ...


 i can personally say it looks better in person. pictures never giva anything justice. nor does primer  


Retromini said:


> I think part of the reason people think the RS's look "odd" is because they're tucked split rims. For me, split rims look much better flush or poking and if you want to go for the tuck look you should opt for one piece flat face wheels. Those seem to fit the wheel tuck look much better.


wow you know... i never even thought of that. i always wanted rs's even though they are played as hell. so thats why i built these. and the original plan was to hae them flush with the quarters butthen i got carried away on my low tangent. but maybe you guys are right about the flat face bigger wheel setup. even if they were multi piece but not stupid noticeable with huge lips or anything. hmm i may have a set of rs's for trade or sale after waterfest  but now the question is what would look good. if i go bigger they will tuck front and back but not as much up front. even then it would look like it flows cause your eye wouldnt say hey wait.. one is tucked and one isnt. thats some good **** guys! but then again when its all one nice flat smooooooth color that may help to. paint on saturday or sunday this week


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

rizzles_dub said:


> i can personally say it looks better in person. Pictures never giva anything justice. Nor does primer
> 
> 
> wow you know... I never even thought of that. I always wanted rs's even though they are played as hell. So thats why i built these. And the original plan was to hae them flush with the quarters butthen i got carried away on my low tangent. But maybe you guys are right about the flat face bigger wheel setup. Even if they were multi piece but not stupid noticeable with huge lips or anything. Hmm i may have a set of rs's for trade or sale after waterfest :d:d but now the question is what would look good. If i go bigger they will tuck front and back but not as much up front. Even then it would look like it flows cause your eye wouldnt say hey wait.. One is tucked and one isnt. Thats some good **** guys! But then again when its all one nice flat smooooooth color that may help to. Paint on saturday or sunday this week


monoblocks!


----------



## typhoonGLI (Apr 27, 2009)

Audi wheels.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

both i do like... but i want baller as hell if ima switch em up :laugh:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

leon harditt's
work eurolines
something youd put on a vip car


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

no vtec 4me said:


> leon harditt's
> work eurolines
> something youd put on a vip car


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

those 5 spoke rotiforms


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

d.tek said:


> those 5 spoke rotiforms


ima give em a call and get pricing. what i really want... always had a liking for these. but dont have the cash right now if they r even for sale stil


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

but then i just saw that roti is making these now? vce's?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

if you cant afford the zaubers, you wont be able to afford the rotiforms. not trying to be a dick but just letting you know that they arent cheap wheels. quality forged wheels arent cheap.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

JSilva970 said:


> saw this car not even a week ago at aftershock *driving* this low.. people just hate what they cant have.


 your car looks like **** bro.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> if you cant afford the zaubers, you wont be able to afford the rotiforms. not trying to be a dick but just letting you know that they arent cheap wheels. quality forged wheels arent cheap.


Zaubers and identical wheels go for cheap on RB/MemoryFab quite often?

any of the new Roti's are going to be $3G+


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

DFdub Vdub said:


> Zaubers and identical wheels go for cheap on RB/MemoryFab quite often?
> 
> any of the new Roti's are going to be $3G+


the zaubers on that R32 are for sale for a nice little price tag. 
similar sets can be found on RB for like $700ish :thumbup:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

corrado_sean2 said:


> if you cant afford the zaubers, you wont be able to afford the rotiforms. not trying to be a dick but just letting you know that they arent cheap wheels. quality forged wheels arent cheap.


trust this isnt my first set of wheels.... i just dont have the funds at this exact moment.  you wanna see wheels that aren't cheap... check the benz on the link below. lookin at 5 digits to start, and the best part is seeing them get folded in half on the way to a show :what: 



Kiddie Rose said:


> the zaubers on that R32 are for sale for a nice little price tag.
> similar sets can be found on RB for like $700ish :thumbup:


 after the experience i had with rb... never will i do business with them again. for how much i was into my rs's by the time i was done, let alone the 4 months it took to get them. i may as well have bought two sets off here and rebuilt them myself and had chroming done local. or just had a full custom "one off" set of wheels made through my good friends at Afterfx Customs who i used to work for before switching to the bodyshop where i am now. to be honest these rs's are my worst purchase ever and i will never get even close to what i have into them if i decide to sell em, but i just had to have rs's  i think they will make a good table if i weld em all together
here is a link as well to some of the work i do and also if anyone ever wants well, anything you can dream up. wheels, machine work, or anything custom your mind can imagine. as mentioned im very good friends with them so get at me if ya come up with anything. http://www.afterfxcustoms.com/


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Kiddie Rose said:


> similar sets can be found on RB for like $700ish :thumbup:


That need refinishing of course.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

quick update for those following.. i got the car is almost all jammed out. the body will be getting its paint saturday if all goes as well as it is now. flat clear is lookin insane and im stoked!!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i'd rather buy a bunch of acid and take it all at once then buy those wheels on that benz.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

d.tek said:


> i'd rather buy a bunch of acid and take it all at once then buy those wheels on that benz.


LMFAO save me a few hits please sir...:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

ahh the 90's..


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

your bumpers are a mess and NEWSFLASH: bbs doesn't make a good wheel for your application.

make it sit like that on 18s with 40 series tires, and get back to us.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

nolangherity said:


> your bumpers are a mess and NEWSFLASH: bbs doesn't make a good wheel for your application.
> 
> make it sit like that on 18s with 40 series tires, and get back to us.


thanks.. we have already gone over this 

as for the bumpers.. not sure what you are getting at. oem bora r front, and the rear has the regular style rub for now because i shaved all the gli moldings with the aluminum strips.. and not having enough time to shave the rear molding completely and do it the right way so it actually lasts, i chose to just go with the regular style for now instead of leaving the one molding with a goofy lookin shiny band all the way around just the bumper. after waterfest i will be shaving the rear molding and smoothing the bumper. unless of course you wanna come do it for me before i paint the car saturday. btw your front bumper is pretty dope to with the holes in it :thumbdown:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

not gunna lie dude. being a fellow body guy and painter. leaving the rub strip in the rear bumper is stupid. especially when you want it shaved so it matches the rest of the car, only so you can paint the car this weekend. how about just shave it and paint next weekend.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

corrado_sean2 said:


> not gunna lie dude. being a fellow body guy and painter. leaving the rub strip in the rear bumper is stupid. especially when you want it shaved so it matches the rest of the car, only so you can paint the car this weekend. how about just shave it and paint next weekend.


HA, what does THIS guy know about body work???






























I say do what you want, BUT it would flow sooo nicely if you did shave 'em


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

Trust me I would like to but I don't have time. There is a lot if other stuff on the car I need to get done for waterfest. And I have reserved time this weekend to do the paint. Next weekend doesn't work for me because I'm out of town then. I don't like the idea of leavin it in either but that's how its gonna have to be for now.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

But maybe I can pull something out real quick. Hav to wait n see I guess


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

Shave the rear... paint the car... and i think alot of people may change their opinion... true its in primer and kinda mismatching.. No disrespect.. alot of people cant get past that... im one of them.. as for the work you put in .. props to you... and you are pretty low... and if you drive that low then you are in insane..:laugh: haha jk... looks good.... change up the wheels a bit.... sell me your wheels, and youll for sure have a winner


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok so I manned up amd I am shaving the rear strip as we speak. Hopefully I can have it rear for paint on saturday. As for the wheels.. If u want em make an offer. I don't even wanna say what I hav into them. Corrado sean has his listed for 3800 but wis lips are chromed. Mine r just polished. But I have an extra set of 1" lips that go with em


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

well that took a lot of convincing :sly:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Right CLICK, Save........That is all


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

d.tek said:


> i'd rather buy a bunch of acid and take it all at once then buy those wheels on that benz.


x3


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

So at 3am this morning after my car was done baking, I walked in the booth and wasn't happy at all with the flat clear. Daylight came and I pulled it outside to look at it. Even more dissapointed, I pulled it back in and sanded it all down again and just got done respraying it and putting regular clear on this time. So now its just plain ole platinum grey and shaved. And I will say I'm not happy at all with some of my bodywork. Guess in the end I just have to slow down and not set deadlines so close when I start a project like this. So ya I'm runnin on 2 hours of sleep since 7am yesterday. And I still have more parts to paint and then full assemble of the car. Pics will b up soon as its together.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

cant wait to see it! Good luck with the rest!!!


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

so after 29 hours, 5 hours of sleep outa that, and two paint jobs... the car is done and all back together. i will post a few pics tomorrow cause im cooked right now


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

love it or hate it... makes no difference to me. im happy and that's all that matters :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I think it looks sick personally. What did yo use to fill the rear bumper skin? Any worries about shrinkage?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

looks nice being all painted now. glad you shaved the rear bumper too.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

:thumbup:

Diggin' it. Good work man.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

dOWa242 said:


> I think it looks sick personally. What did yo use to fill the rear bumper skin? Any worries about shrinkage?


:thumbup::thumbup: i used some stuff from Lord Fuzor. cant remember the product number right off the top of my head. it may shrink a bit cause it was done stupid fast and im a fan of letting bodywork sit in each stage for a bit so it has a chance to shrink as it will. but if it comes through i will redo it and mold the lower lip


corrado_sean2 said:


> looks nice being all painted now. glad you shaved the rear bumper too.


 :beer::beer:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

love the color and the car turned out great :thumbup:
mold the valance


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it dude. :thumbup: :beer:
See you in two weeks!


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: for all!


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

lmao!! one of my friends just said "it looks like a visa platinum card now instead of a duracell battery" haha


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

did you take any finished pics of the flat clear?


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

as mentioned above... the flat clear looked like **** so i pulled it back in and repainted it. it pretty much looked like primer with a bit of metallic from a distance. not at all the look i wanted. but no i didnt bother with pics at that stage.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

looks much better painted but still looks like its leaning backwards


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

d.tek said:


> looks much better painted but still looks like its leaning backwards


sorry thats how most cars sit when they are layed out. guess some people just haven't been in the "low" scene enough to notice. i think its kinda funny cause most peeps cars look like they are leaning forward trying to be an old school muscle car or something.  in the end... i don't like that look, you dont like this look. its all opinion :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

rizzles_dub said:


> sorry thats how most cars sit when they are layed out. guess some people just haven't been in the "low" scene enough to notice. i think its kinda funny cause most peeps cars look like they are leaning forward trying to be an old school muscle car or something.  in the end... i don't like that look, you dont like this look. its all opinion :thumbup:


you're absolutely correct about opinions. I've been in the "low scene" long enough to know that i like a car with forward rake INFINITELY more than reverse rake.

bodywork looks dope though. :beer:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

:beer: it has no rake if the car body is laying level on the ground. yes it may appear that way due to the wheel arches but in the end, no rake. anyway... we have been over this haha. thanks for the props man :thumbup: and i promise next time the car goes under the knife i will either raise the rear arches or bring the fronts down. happy 4th to everyone


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

looks good.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good man... props to you for all the time and effort.. now go have some :beer::beer:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

a2lowvw said:


> looks good.





tonyb2580 said:


> looks good man... props to you for all the time and effort.. now go have some :beer::beer:


thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

Looks awesome. The only thing that bugs me is the rear valance. Should've molded it while you were in the process of shaving the rubstrips.

But other than that, sick awesome car . :beer:
Now can you finally tell us what was done to the rear beam.


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

F**kin sick


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

That looks great. I don't mind the "reverse rake" look. It still looks better than the hundreds of MKV guys who think tucking half of their rear wheel looks good.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I hope I can get my GTI sitting close to this by next summer.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> Looks awesome. The only thing that bugs me is the rear valance. Should've molded it while you were in the process of shaving the rubstrips.
> 
> But other than that, sick awesome car . :beer:
> Now can you finally tell us what was done to the rear beam.





NJbean89MK5 said:


> F**kin sick





Stan Marsh said:


> That looks great. I don't mind the "reverse rake" look. It still looks better than the hundreds of MKV guys who think tucking half of their rear wheel looks good.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I hope I can get my GTI sitting close to this by next summer.


 a few more thanks!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

LOVE the height. 

cant wait to see new wheels.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

nolangherity said:


> LOVE the height.
> 
> cant wait to see new wheels.


ya it'll prolly be a bit unless i find something i really like. i hate wheels lol :banghead:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

rizzles_dub said:


>


I always felt like there was too much work involved here for a satin finish, glad you went platinum instead!! This ride is MONEY Bro!!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Loving it.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks guys! glad to see most people are liking it. i put a lot of effort into this one :thumbup:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

http://euromedian.net/2010/07/06/throw-sparks-80-miles-hour-aaron-woodwards-mk4-jetta/

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Alright ready to get started shaving mine? :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> Alright ready to get started shaving mine? :laugh::thumbup:


when you gonna start cutting into the frame rich to make it lay ?


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

haha...Idk yet bout that. lets start with the shaving first


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

haha fair enough


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> Alright ready to get started shaving mine? :laugh::thumbup:


 sure!! all it takes is money :laugh:


JSilva970 said:


> when you gonna start cutting into the frame rich to make it lay ?


x2



vdubbinn8611 said:


> haha...Idk yet bout that. lets start with the shaving first


shave and cut same time. time management skills haha :thumbup:


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

I like it with the paint. I just wish your fronts would tuck as much as your rear. That's my major gripe with bagged cars. I like to see wheel tucking in the front as much as the rear and visa versa. In your case that would probably be way more cutting than most would do, but I feel like you could swing it with the custom work done on the rear end.

Anyway, looks good. I'd love to see it on some monoblocks.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

so when is the patent going to happen so we can know what you did to the rears.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

now how does it sit with a real tire???


----------



## vr6_nocorrectway (Jan 6, 2009)

yea, i agree, looks like you just used the same tire size everyone else uses, and nothing about this car really stands out, its the same as every other mk4 on air on vortex. its nice, but not really that amazing. i think you aughta get a bigger tire on the, it looks a little goofy being that small


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

its a mk3 sized tire....


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

vr6_nocorrectway said:


> yea, i agree, looks like you just used the same tire size everyone else uses, and nothing about this car really stands out, its the same as every other mk4 on air on vortex. its nice, but not really that amazing. i think you aughta get a bigger tire on the, it looks a little goofy being that small


 lmao find me another mk4 that lays flat front and back... i get it with the tires guys. i will put a 45 on so it gives me an extra .40 of an inch to tuck. woooo hooo 

3rd place super mod @ waterfest so im happy. bye haters


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Car looked GREAT @ Waterfest:thumbup:


----------



## boosted corrado_91 (Feb 17, 2009)

got_vdub said:


> Car looked GREAT @ Waterfest:thumbup:


 

X2 :thumbup: one of my favorite cars at waterfest


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

rizzles_dub said:


> lmao find me another mk4 that lays flat front and back... i get it with the tires guys. i will put a 45 on so it gives me an extra .40 of an inch to tuck. woooo hooo
> 
> 3rd place super mod @ waterfest so im happy. bye haters


 
your tires are approx 1.3" shorter than stock and that is without the tire being stretched. i know you understand what a difference an inch makes. i'm not saying you are not the lowest mk4, but tires make a HUGE difference. 

as for the car itself, it looked good at waterfest :thumbup: 

and congrats on 3rd


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Good talkin with ya yesterday man. Thanks for the Rear Bag Advice :thumbup:


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks to all the peeps that saw it at the show and liked it. :thumbup::beer: 

and for those who dont like it....


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

rizzles_dub said:


> thanks to all the peeps that saw it at the show and liked it. :thumbup::beer:\


 dont forget to mention that you can be the lowest and still rip tires all the way till 3rd gear.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

JSilva970 said:


> dont forget to mention that you can be the lowest and still rip tires all the way till 3rd gear.


 :thumbup: 
at the same time! lol ya anyone can get low but with no rub is another story. oh wait i forgot im running an mk3 tire so that makes it easy...  ya i let off in 3rd cause i needed some tire to get me back to NH from Jersey so i could buy some 45's :laugh: 

funny thing is when i left the show draggin some guy yelled "lets see you do that on 45's" i was just like, really? way to be a loser and yell it from across the show area instead of havin enough sack to say it to my face. like he thinks a 45 series is just so epic. i mighta agreed with him had he yelled something like do that on 19's. but really? a 45 series will bring my up less than 1/2". when my subframe hits the ground i still have air in the bags. if i hold the switch the tires relax up in at least 1/2"  i just laugh at people like that now. :beer:


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

Honestly the only reason why I would get 45's is the visual factor. I think the tires definitely look too small. Plus since they are skinnier RS' that doesn't help make the tire look tiny. 

It would be very interesting to see that on 19's.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

rizzles_dub said:


> funny thing is when i left the show draggin some guy yelled "lets see you do that on 45's" i was just like, really? way to be a loser and yell it from across the show area instead of havin enough sack to say it to my face. like he thinks a 45 series is just so epic. i mighta agreed with him had he yelled something like do that on 19's. but really? a 45 series will bring my up less than 1/2". when my subframe hits the ground i still have air in the bags. if i hold the switch the tires relax up in at least 1/2"  i just laugh at people like that now. :beer:


 you've got anger issues dude. people will hate, thats how this game is - get used to it. i'm sure you'll pop off and tell me you know how it is and you've been doing this a long time. frankly, i don't really care who you are and what you do and how long you've been doing it for. why are you so concerned about what other people say? i can't say i'm a fan of the rear, but i respect the amount of work you've put into your car. give your keys a break and drink a beer.


----------



## gxblade (Aug 8, 2008)

Tri-Lit said:


> you've got anger issues dude. people will hate, thats how this game is - get used to it. i'm sure you'll pop off and tell me you know how it is and you've been doing this a long time. frankly, i don't really care who you are and what you do and how long you've been doing it for. why are you so concerned about what other people say? i can't say i'm a fan of the rear, but i respect the amount of work you've put into your car. give your keys a break and drink a beer.


 Best post in this thread. The OP either has social issues or some how feels like he needs to make up for something by being better than everyone else. Lots of people think he's a dooche because he calls anyone a hater who agrees that the car is just low and has no stance.


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

gxblade said:


> Best post in this thread. The OP either has social issues or some how feels like he needs to make up for something by being better than everyone else. Lots of people think he's a dooche because he calls anyone a hater who agrees that the car is just low and has no stance.


 i talk to rizzle all the time, he is one of the nicer people i have met, you people just dont know the work that he has put into his car, when you see it in real life, and see the undercarriage, you would just be amazed.... also if you read any of the other pages you would see that he realizes his car doesn't have great stance and is looking to buy new rims.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

really? then why does he act like a tool all the time and get all fussy about what people say? honestly, I've seen the car in person and I don't care for it. I respect the work that went into getting the rear where it is, but it does nothing for me otherwise.

btw, the grammar in your signature is wrong :thumbup:


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

Tri-Lit said:


> really? then why does he act like a tool all the time and get all fussy about what people say? honestly, I've seen the car in person and I don't care for it. I respect the work that went into getting the rear where it is, but it does nothing for me otherwise.
> 
> btw, the grammar in your signature is wrong :thumbup:


 oh man internet Nazi. he doesn't act like a tool if you ever spoke a word to him in person, and why are people so tough on the internet if you don't like his car say it to his face. he will probably just talk to you like a normal person and try to get input for it... hes not a dick about things.


----------



## gxblade (Aug 8, 2008)

JSilva970 said:


> You people just dont know the work that he has put into his car, when you see it in real life, and see the undercarriage, you would just be amazed.... also if you read any of the other pages you would see that he realizes his car doesn't have great stance and is looking to buy new rims.


 Why do you guys act like no one respects the work? Almost everyone is giving props for the work. However, what everyone dislikes is the fact the the work make the car look worse not better. The reason you don't see people going this low on air is because it looks like ****.

As far as in person this pretty much sums it up:


aar0n. said:


> It is, he did a bunch of rear beam work which is respectable. The owner unfortunately seems to have a huge ego as a result. I heard through the grapevine that he pulled into the Chilis gtg Friday night and said something along the lines of "I don't want to sound cocky but this is the lowest GLI around" or some bs like that. Oh yeah, he's also running 205/40/17s. I checked it out in person and while the car lays sideskirt all around, it still looks ridiculously reverse raked and did absolutely nothing for me
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4891638-21-quot-in-the-rear..-for-now


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

i thought it looked all wrong. and pretty sure he did tell you in person but you were driving away. shouldve back up a bit to take the 21" in the rear.


----------



## BubbleYum (May 23, 2009)




----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Beautiful work you did there. Im talking about the picture. Do you roll 21 deep?


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

wait...you had to pull your fenders to fit your 8.5" wheels with .5" lips?


----------



## gxblade (Aug 8, 2008)

myimola said:


> wait...you had to pull your fenders to fit your 8.5" wheels with .5" lips?


----------



## BubbleYum (May 23, 2009)

Hahah no but he does


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i checked this out in person, and the bodywork looks okay, but the way the car sits, i just can't get over it. 

the "illusion" of reverse rake is so powerful that it ruins the entire car for me. And from most angles, the side skirts seem to sit lower closer to the rear arch then the front, which emphasizes the reverse rake.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

myimola said:


> wait...you had to pull your fenders to fit your 8.5" wheels with .5" lips?


 LMAO :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

d.tek said:


> then why is it that most other mk4s i see that are slammed look much more balanced? It looks like your car is tipping backwards, and that really kills your stance.
> 
> low =! stance.


 thats what im saying
since when did being slammed = stance
to me that car has absolutly no stance, its just really low
but what do i know
and i hope you intend to eventually run mk4 size tires on those wheels


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

car looked good at wf16, that reverse rake just kills me tho


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

ur an moran


----------



## typhoonGLI (Apr 27, 2009)

How many times does he have to say that he doesn't care bout stance, he just wanted low. I guess people just like to look at pictures and not actually read.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

sooo since he gave us a reason, were supposed to like it still? it can still be ugly. which it could be worse, but could be a lot better too.


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

good to see my thread is still rollin when im not around. 

in the end... i like it because i did something DIFFERENT. i didnt just slam my car static low on the cheapest coils i could find and toss on a set of 12" wide wheels with a 9" wide tire and have it stick out past the quarters and fenders 6", all while letting it ruin my rear quarters and tires every time i hit a bump. no offense and im not hating on anyone who does that. its just not *MY* style. although kdubs gli is just soooo nasty like that cause its my dirty twin side to my car. but anyway, can anyone get over that? seriously people, i get it that not everyone likes it. thats cool with me, lol i have no "anger problems" over it. im prolly one of the most easy going people if you actually knew me.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

rizzles can you measure the height from ground to the highest point on your car? 

i needs info for the limbo


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

_Dirty_ said:


> rizzles can you measure the height from ground to the highest point on your car?
> 
> i needs info for the limbo


 lmao!!! im glad i refreshed before i unsubscribed to the thread hahha.. do you really need a measurement?  

and if so i will add in the .40" to account for my 40 series tires that should be 45's :laugh:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

nice to meet you at waterfest.















the reason RCs have 40s from the factory is because they are 18s not 17s.....


----------



## rizzles_dub (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: thank you for the non typical vortex answers on the tire size. if a 35 series is politically correct then i can do 19's with a 35 and still lay with no probs. 

im officially outy


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

alright, let's start pm'ing him.


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

beatrixkiddo said:


> alright, let's start pm'ing him.


 and this is why people hate vortex


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

JSilva970 said:


> and this is why people hate vortex


 oh good god, take a fu cking joke.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh man this is funny


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I couldnt help myself


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

later on dude, 

your car still looks like its leaning backwards.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

by WF next year..this cars front fenders will be modded to be lower. bank it.


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

beatrixkiddo said:


> alright, let's start pm'ing him.


 hahahahaha


----------



## BubbleYum (May 23, 2009)

rizzles_dub said:


> to him i will bash... seriously, nice life. maybe some of the people on here need to get off vortex for like a few hours a day and actually work on there cars. and when they do, try not to just do the same thing as the next guy. just try to be a little different. im not saying you have to rewrite the game. just do something different here and there...


 yeah.....I put a 24v in my 20th cause I've seen that around all over the place.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

BubbleYum said:


> yeah.....I put a 24v in my 20th cause I've seen that around all over the place.


 didn't you know? thats a very common swap, oh and all the custom work other than putting that motor in the car...****s played


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

ruined a 20th


----------



## BubbleYum (May 23, 2009)

haha yep ruined


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

it isnt a 20th. its a 20th rep. not real. duh. use the search button.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

bags and RS's is mad original. get some originality bubble yum


----------



## BubbleYum (May 23, 2009)

sorrrrry


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

yea why dont you go take photos of it to complete your mk4 with bags and RSs portfolio, ***!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

myimola said:


> yea why dont you go take photos of it to complete your mk4 with bags and RSs portfolio, ***!


  i've had about enough of your **** bro.


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

at the beginning i was like :banghead: 
now im like :screwy: 
nice job man. the final product is money


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

d.tek said:


> bro.


 :laugh:


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

d.tek said:


> bags and RS's is mad original. get some originality bubble yum


 Oh yeah Tek because bags on a rare colored jetta with some custom built CCW's that aren't tucking half the rim in the back like every other MK5 is sooooo original...


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

rizzles_dub said:


> lmao!!! im glad i refreshed before i unsubscribed to the thread hahha.. do you really need a measurement?
> 
> and if so i will add in the .40" to account for my 40 series tires that should be 45's :laugh:


 actually i do lol


----------



## vr6_nocorrectway (Jan 6, 2009)

everyone can argue all they want the fact is imo that nothing on this car stands out, it doesnt really look that good, it is what it is


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

bump for a badass build and being original :thumbup:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll be impressed once you get sub 19" front and rear. Steven's old green jetta was lower than this static...but i know that's a sensitive subject for most mkiv kids.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

theguy831 said:


> I'll be impressed once you get sub 19" front and rear. Steven's old green jetta was lower than this static...but i know that's a sensitive subject for most mkiv kids.


Whos steven


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I could be wrong, but i believe this is the car. this is a pic from wolfsgart 2011, i dont think this was at its peak of 'the lowz' 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonstairs/5999353640/" title="WG6 by jonstairs, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6021/5999353640_8dff736f93_s.jpg" width="75" height="75" alt="WG6"></a>


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

theguy831 said:


> I'll be impressed once you get sub 19" front and rear. Steven's old green jetta was lower than this static...but i know that's a sensitive subject for most mkiv kids.


Do you have a link?


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

blue bags said:


> I could be wrong, but i believe this is the car. this is a pic from wolfsgart 2011, i dont think this was at its peak of 'the lowz'
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonstairs/5999353640/" title="WG6 by jonstairs, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6021/5999353640_8dff736f93_s.jpg" width="75" height="75" alt="WG6"></a>


hes bagged not static.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

low n slow euro said:


> hes bagged not static.


No the green Jetta was definitely on coilovers. The car this thread is about was really never that impressive and as stated for multiple pages, did not look good :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

low n slow euro said:


> hes bagged not static.


yup, I am 120% sure the car i posted was in fact on coils.


----------



## low n slow euro (May 14, 2012)

aar0n. said:


> No the green Jetta was definitely on coilovers. The car this thread is about was really never that impressive and as stated for multiple pages, did not look good :thumbup:


I thought he was saying the pic was about the OP, but ive seen a video of the guy you guys are talking about.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdE1o2on1eU


----------

